# Anagra Coffee & Tea



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Incredible bakery & coffee shop in NW Chicago. *Conveniently located across from the train station but off the beaten path. *It is a must for coffee connoisseurs visiting Chicago.*

6701 N Olmsted Ave, Chicago, IL 60631

More...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Reviews Bot your dedication is admirable but could you concentrate on the UK please?


----------

